# Question about heating cables



## kikimar (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't know if this is the place for this question, but I hope you will let me know if there is a better option.
Someone has suggested that I use a heat cable(usually used to
keep ice from forming on roof edges) to wrap around my jet pump and cold water tank in my unheated pump house in order to keep them from freezing. I have no idea if this is workable. It sound good and much cheaper than the heater we used last year!
What do you say??


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

They actually make heat tape wrap for plumbing . The roof cables are round and would only have a ver small surface area on the pipe. The heat tape is flat so there will be a better heat transfer. I believe some if not all heat tape has a built in thermostat . Whether it will work or not , I leave that to the experta


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

kikimar said:


> I don't know if this is the place for this question, but I hope you will let me know if there is a better option.
> Someone has suggested that I use a heat cable(usually used to
> keep ice from forming on roof edges) to wrap around my jet pump and cold water tank in my unheated pump house in order to keep them from freezing. I have no idea if this is workable. It sound good and much cheaper than the heater we used last year!
> What do you say??


Your idea is very workable.

I used to live in a cold snow climate & lots of pipes were wrapped in heat tape to avoid freezing.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

it should work, but i would put an additonnal external thermostat, the heat cables are self limiting but always heat a little even if it is 50F so they waste energy.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider locating an electrical supply that will sell_* good*_ heat cable from a roll rather than a box store. You usually have a wattage to choose from and I've seen the _*good*_ stuff last 30 years. Round topped with insulation will work just fine.

http://www.briskheat.com/p-373-slmcab-mid-temperature-self-regulating-heating-cable.as


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I think you can get the Frostex branded stuff at the big box stores,...

But as SS says, go for the quality stuff,...

The cheap stuff burns out a house trailer or 2 'bout every year 'round here,....

Ya might consider super insulatin' yer pump house, 'n leavin' a light on,...

My well head is in a 4' hole in the well house floor, so long as the cover is on, it don't freeze,...

Can ya move the pump into yer conditioned space,..??
Or go to a submersible pump,...


----------

